# per me van gogh è il pittore dell'estate



## Minerva (22 Giugno 2012)




----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Giugno 2012)

anche per me. I suoi gialli...


----------



## Minerva (22 Giugno 2012)

invece il mio sfondo è acido
che tavolozza limitata , me tapina:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2012)

adoro questo pittore...è uno dei miei preferiti


----------

